# Vaccinations for Sheep?



## poundinghooves (Apr 14, 2014)

What vaccinations do you give your sheep?  I know what is needed may vary by location.  Also, does anyone give their own vaccines?


----------



## greenmulberry (Apr 14, 2014)

I do the CDT vaccine. It is easy to do yourself as a subQ shot. More info :http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/CD-Tvaccinations.html


----------



## poundinghooves (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the link very helpful!


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 14, 2014)

I only give CD/T. 30 days pre lambing every year and the lam b s get it at 30 and 60 days of age.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 14, 2014)

Rabies is often required if you are exhibiting your animals. That would have to be administered by a vet.


----------



## poundinghooves (Apr 14, 2014)

OK, thanks!  The local horse vet said we only needed to vaccinate against rabies if we had bats in our barn, and it is not required our horses are vaccinated to be shown so I will check the show rules and see what is or isn't required.


----------

